# What pop idol did you like?



## Finchy (Aug 14, 2002)

I don't know if any of you watched teh series? But what pop idol got your vote! (Even if they were voted out!)

Mine was not Will he had a too over powerful voice!

But Gareth was gr8 he should have won is easy!  

So let me know and i willl try and post bck!


----------



## pamie (Aug 14, 2002)

Will was and is my pop idol...he has a great voice and I think he is great!!

But Gareths ok too!


----------



## Arc_Angel (Aug 14, 2002)

I voted for Will too, glad he won


----------



## sweetbabe (Aug 14, 2002)

Will of course 
but i also like darius :d


----------



## pamie (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sweetbabe _
> *
> but i also like darius :d *



Yeah I do like his new song!


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 23, 2002)

Didn't watch the show myself, but heard a fair amount about it though


----------



## triffid (Aug 23, 2002)

From what I saw of Pop Idol I kinda thought Will would win it. But soooooo much in your face publicity for both him and Gareth has left it's psychological scar, I now have this knee jerk reaction to reach for the off button on whatever media either of them are playing through


----------



## Legolas (Aug 23, 2002)

---Moving to Other Genre TV

I didn't watch it that much, and certainly didn't vote, but my mum voted for Will a lot tho.
:flash:


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 24, 2002)

Didn't vote & don't care about who won at all


----------

